
Do you use SQLite or Rails professionally? - asfarley
I made a Patreon page to contribute towards a SQLite maintenance subscription as a show of good-will towards the developers.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.patreon.com&#x2F;asfarley?fan_landing=true
======
smoyer
You should edit the title to start with "Ask HN:".

I don't use either of them professionally at the moment. In the past I created
a KDE/Qt application that used SQLite for local (workstation) storage. I have
written much code for Ruby but I was running a Redmine server with a custom
theme and a couple plugins that I wrote. To this day, that server is the only
one that I've had compromised ... it takes a lot more understanding of Ruby
and Rails version compatibility than I have to keep a system secure.

